# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل يصح هذا الحديث :  إِنَّمَا بُعِثْتُ لِأُتَمِّمَ حُسْنَ الأَخْلاَقِ

## احمد ابو انس

أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْنُ بْنُ عِيسَى الأَشْجَعِيُّ ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِنَّمَا بُعِثْتُ لِأُتَمِّمَ حُسْنَ الأَخْلاَقِ.
هل يصح هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْنُ بْنُ عِيسَى الأَشْجَعِيُّ ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِنَّمَا بُعِثْتُ لِأُتَمِّمَ حُسْنَ الأَخْلاَقِ.
> هل يصح هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ؟


هذا الحديث ، أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات (1/193) بهذا الإسناد، ومالك في "الموطأ" (2633، ط/ بشار) رواية يحيى بن يحيى.
وقال ابن عبد البر في "الاستذكار" (8/ 280):
1674 - مَالِكٌ أَنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ بُعِثْتُ لِأُتَمِّمَ حُسْنَ الْأَخْلَاقِ
وَهَذَا حَدِيثٌ مُسْنَدٌ صَحِيحٌ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَدَّثَنَاهُ سَعِيدُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي قَاسِمُ بْنُ أَصْبَغَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ حَمْزَةَ الزُّبَيْرِيُّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ بن عَجْلَانَ عَنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا بُعِثْتُ لِأُتَمِّمَ صَالِحَ الْأَخْلَاقِ .

وقال في  "التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد" (24/ 333) :
228 - مَالِكٌ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ بُعِثْتُ لِأُتَمِّمَ حُسْنَ الْأَخْلَاقِ
وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ يَتَّصِلُ مِنْ طُرُقٍ صِحَاحٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَغَيْرُهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . ثم ذكر الطرق.

----------


## المتأني

*رواه أحمد والبخاري في الأدب والتاريخ والبزار والطحاوي والحاكم والبيهقي  ومداره  عندهم على عبد العزيز بن محمد
بلفظ صالح الاخلاق


ورواه ابن أبي شيبة
 حدثنا معاوية بن هشام ، عن هشام بن سعد ، عن زيد بن أسلم ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنما بعثت لأتمم صلاح الأخلاق. 

وفي السنن الكبرى للبيهقي
  - وأخبرنا أبو محمد بن يوسف أنبأ أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي أنبأ أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن جابر القطان قراءة عليه حدثكم سعيد بن أبي مريم ثنا يحيى هو بن أيوب حدثني بن عجلان أن القعقاع بن حكيم أخبره عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا

قال بن عجلان وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بعثت لأتمم صالح الأخلاق

قال في شعب الإيمان 
 أرسل يحيى بن أيوب آخره و قد 

**  - أخبرنا أبو نصر بن قتادة أنا أبو عمرو بن مطر نا محمد بن أيوب نا سعيد بن منصور و قد* 
* أخبرنا أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي نا الحاكم يحيى بن منصور نا أبو المثنى نا سعيد بن منصور نا عبد العزيز عن محمد بن عجلان عن القعقاع عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :* 
* إنما بعثت لأتمم صالح الأخلاق* 
* و في رواية ابن قتادة أخبرني ابن عجلان 

ورواه البغوي في شرح السنة من مسند جابر

**3622 - حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي، نا أبو سعد عبد الملك بن أبي عثمان، نا عمار بن محمد البغدادي، نا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد الحافظ، نا محمد بن إسماعيل، نا عمر بن إبراهيم، يعني الكوفي، نا يوسف بن محمد بن المنكدر، عن أبيه، عن جابر، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إن الله بعثني لتمام مكارم الأخلاق، وتمام محاسن الأفعال»، وذكر مالك: أنه بلغه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق»*
*3623 - أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن عبد الملك المظفري، أنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن الفضل، أنا محمد بن عبد الله الصفار، نا يعقوب بن أبي يعقوب، نا داهر بن نوح، نا محمد بن إبراهيم، نا يوسف بن محمد بن المنكدر، عن أبيه، عن جابر، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن الله بعثني بتمام محاسن الأخلاق، وكمال محاسن الأفعال "*

*ويوسف بن محمد بن المنكدر تركه بعضهم وقال أبو زرعه صالح

في تهذيب التهذيب
يوسف بن محمد بن المنكدر
*

*قال أبو زرعة صالح وهو أقل رواية من أخيه المنكدر بن محمد
 وقال أبو حاتم: ليس بقوي يكتب حديثه
 وقال الآجري عن أبي داود ضعيف 
وقال النسائي: ليس بثقة
 وقال الدولابي متروك الحديث 
وقال بن عدي أرجو أنه لا بأس به*
*وقال العقيلي لا يتابع على حديثه
 وقال بن حبان غلب عليه الصلاح فغفل عن الحفظ فكان يأتي بالشيء توهما فبطل الاحتجاج به 
وقال الأزدي متروك الحديث 
وقال الدارقطني: ضعيف.
قال الذهبي في الميزان : قال النسائي متروك الحديث*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

